# Photograghed some BRB/RTB snakes



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I found out a guy a few blocks from me breeds Brazilian rainbow boas and red tailed boas, I emailed him and we met up at a local state park for me to take some photos of them 

First the Brazilian Rainbow Boa, they have scales designed similar to a prism causing amazing rainbow iridescence.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

And the red tailed boa, they are a heavier bodied and much larger snake than the rainbow boa. So pretty, and a female is a handful when full grown


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Those are beautiful pix I have never seen the first one..the rainbow one, very cool, We have this guy around our way that wears his 150lb golden boa around his neck..and we pet him when he has him out,.next time I will get some pix..


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah I love BRBs!  So pretty!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Ah I love BRBs!  So pretty!


They are so pretty, if I didn't have Rosie I would want one. Bringing a boa or other large snake into the house is unfortunately way to risky for her.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

boa's are sweet creatures. i held a red tail he wasn't fully grown but was big, he was gentle and i call him "buddy" my dad's friend has him so i see him every now and then


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, Rosie and boas would probably not be a good mix. I'd be paranoid all the time about it, like having a child and a giant snake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

I love snakes, very nice job on the pictures!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Yea, Rosie and boas would probably not be a good mix. I'd be paranoid all the time about it, like having a child and a giant snake.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be terrified, after I told the breeder that he even told me that a snake he sold to someone ended up eating their parrot D: She had a really hard time after that and I think he ended up buying the snake back.



> *Lizzie the Badger
> * I love snakes, very nice job on the pictures!


Thank you so much! I love them too, although the big one's do scare me a little.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Does the rainbow boa eat butterflies and poop unicorns? In all seriousness, very pretty and good photography, if you used flash I bet the rainbow would be bigger


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think flash would wipe it out, it'd cover the individual light beams that make colors and make them all white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Woah...I didn't know rainbows existed in this world!!!!!! Omg that is SO cool on a snake!!

Are they poisoness? o-o


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> I think flash would wipe it out, it'd cover the individual light beams that make colors and make them all white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, flash wouldn't do them any justice. In natural sunlight they are incredibly beautiful. You may be able to achideve a similar effect by using a strobe light, but nothing beats sunlight.



> *shadowpony
> *Does the rainbow boa eat butterflies and poop unicorns? In all seriousness, very pretty and good photography, if you used flash I bet the rainbow would be bigger


Pretty close, they eat unicorns, fairy's, and other creatures with magical powers. Their droppings consist of these strange clumps that turned out to be butterfly cocoons. They have to be in the cocoon for a month so sadly most had been thrown away, a few managed to escape garbage. Once scientist connected the butterfly's to the snakes rainbow boa keepers started keeping them and selling the cocoons for high prices to butterfly houses and collectors(this of course brought upon a black market of stuffing the poor boas so they pooed a lot more then normal, really horrible and it has been banned in the usa).

I would love a rainbow boa but the price of feeding it is so expensive and few mythological breeders are willing to sell their animals as food. It cost about 8,000 a month to feed them twice! Some keepers have started breeding a small subspecies of the Norway troll to feed their boas, they're rare in the wild but breed readily in captivity. A breeding pair will usually cost around 13,000 while a immature pair is only 3,000.


----------



## KristenLovesPunkHerSnake (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow they are so beautiful


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of snakes but the rainbow one is actually very, very pretty. Beautiful photos as always, Copper.


----------

